# Nuestro Rimac cambia de Rostro...



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Todo lo que tiene que ver con la renovación urbana de la zona del Rimac...

*RECUPERACION INTEGRAL DEL RIMAC:*









Nuevo sistema de lagunas y cascadas al igual que arborización en el Rimac.









Puente Peatonal Rufino Torrico-Vía de Evitamiento 









71 viviendas que remplazarán viejos tugurios. (Fotos de Filter)


















Malecón del Rio. Enorme parque que se unirá con el Parque de La Muralla y la Alameda Chabuca Granda.


















Enorme Ciclovía que cruzará el Rimac.









Parque de La Muralla...ya concluída



























La ya conocida Alameda Chabuca Granda...donde antes se encontraba el mercado Polvos Azules.









La remodelación total de la Casa de las Trece Puertas y de la zona adyacente.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Me parecen buenos los proyectos pero eso de las 71 viviendas...como que el diseño no se ve muy acorde con el centro


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

que bien por el Rio Rimac


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

El centro se va a ver más bonito de lo que ya es...bien por nuestra ciudad......muy aparte de este tema, quisiera saber si han escuchado algo sobre la licitación del tren electrico, dijieron que lo hiban a dar a concesión a fines de noviembre pero no se a sabido nada al respecto...alguien que nos informe porfa!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Muy interesante todo el conjunto de obras que se viene llevando a cabo. Va a realzar enormemente una de las partes más tradicionales de nuestra ciudad.
Ojalá que la remodelación y recuperación urbana de las riberas del río se siga extendiendo, tanto hacia el este como hacia el oeste.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

excelente obra , y no sé si notan que los arboles y vegetación del Parque de la Muralla , ya esta bastante más crecida , apenas terminen eso que continuen con la avenida Tacna ,Colmena ,Plaza Dos de Mayo, avenida Alfonso Ugate , Plaza Bolognesi , asi se crearía un cinturon verde y restaurado sobre el microcentro historico , aunque en parte se logrará con el nuevo sistema de transporte que se implementará , aunque parece que se está demorando bastante.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Se avanza a paso lento pero se está viendo el cambio.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Weno la otra vez fui al centro y viendo el Río staba lleno de luces bien chvre, tngo fotos pero no stan buenas


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

*Porfa...¿alguien sabe del tren eléctrico?*

ALGUIEN QUE NOS INFORME SOBRE LA CONCESIÓN DEL TREN ELECTRICO !


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

tambien podrias hacer el intento de ser tu el inforamdor  osea...no siempre hay que recibir...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

jajaja...dar para recibir.


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Obvio que ya busque...y si supiera algo no hubiera hecho la pregunta y lo hubiera informado...en realidad no encuentro nada, derrepente hay alguien que escuchóm alguna noticia por la tele , radio, alguito...jeje


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Obvio que ya busque...y si supiera algo no hubiera hecho la pregunta y lo hubiera informado...en realidad no encuentro nada, derrepente hay alguien que escuchó alguna noticia por la tele , radio... alguito...jeje


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

ahhh no ps...no es OOOOBVIO jajajajaja......entra a la pagina del tren electrico  la encuentras en la pag de la municipalidad de lima...no es muy complicado de encontrar 

y seh...a mi tampoco me afana ese complejo habitacional.....va a desentonar demasiado


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Claro derrepente ya pusieron NUEVA INFORMACIÓN ...voy a versh...gracias


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Pues no hay información nueva, es la misma de hace meses, que mal que no se informe nada. Ojalá se sepa algo pronto........Si ese complejo de edificios va a desentonar realmente,si se hace algo que no conbine con el entorno, nosé , se entiende que los recursos son escasos pero creo que con un poco de ingenio y buen gusto se puede hacer algo más agradable, ojalá que y se den cuenta.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

en verdad no son altos....si no me equivoco eran de 2 pisos solamente...pero es un ambiente muy grande y de seguramente colores super chillones como siempre se hace en lima


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Los colores chillones ya forman parte de la ciudad...para bien o para mal...al parecer buscan colores fuertes para darle a nuestra casi siempre nublada ciudad un poco de color.


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Qué buena noticia !!!!*

Ya era hora que se acordaran de nuestro Río Hablador... es una pena verlo tan descuidado a su paso por el centro de Lima y el Callao.. verlo a la altura de Chaclacayo,de Chosica es todo un placer... pero curso abajo es lamentable.... Esperemos que se logre concretar todo lo planeado,se vè un gran proyecto... Nuestro río es sumamente importante y no debemos dejarlo de lado... 
Dodi


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que bueno por el Rimac!!!!!!!!!!!! y por todos los limeños.


----------



## chano (Oct 25, 2005)

:runaway: :runaway: :runaway: uuuuuuaaaauuuuu no puedo creer q asi esten arreglando el centro de lima se ve brabaso :sleepy: :sleepy: quiero ir !!!!!


----------



## GASTÓN -BS AS (Jul 27, 2008)

me gusto la foto del parque de la muralla con el fondo los campanareos de las iglesias (Y)


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

q fue de esas casacadas las concluyeron???


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El Paseo Chabuca Granda está muy bonito...*

y los alrededores del colegio Santo Tomàs de Aquino.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

No, no las concluyeron.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Ojala que pronto las retomen


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Limeñito said:


> No, no las concluyeron.


del mal... q paso???


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Candadito nomás


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Pucha que tonteria, hiba hacer el comienzo de la recuperacion del rio rimac, del mal


----------

